# مقياس العقيدة المجهول



## makala

هل بإمكان أحدكم أن يفسر العبارة "مقياس العقيدة المجهول"؟

وإذا رجح العقل بأن العقيدة «ظاهرة اجتماعية» يتلقاها الفرد من الجماعة فليس
الضعف إذن بالعامل الملح في تكوين الاعتقاد؛ لأن الجماعة تحارب الجماعة بالسلاح
المصنوع وقوة الجنان مع القوة العددية، وتقيس النصر والهزيمة بهذا المقياس المعلوم،
فلا تلجأ إلى مقياس العقيدة المجهول إلا إذا آمنت به لباعث غير باعث التسلح والاستقواء.


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أفهمه أن الكاتب يريد أن يقول: 
ان انتصار جماعة على جماعة أو هزيمتها منها ، له أسباب ظاهرية معلومة يمكن حسابها أو قياسها ، كالعدد والشجاعة وقوة السلاح وغيرها..
أما انتصار عقيدة ما وانتشارها على حساب عقيدة أخرى فلا يمكن حسابه بالأسباب الظاهرية ، وإنما يعتمد على أسباب غيبية مجهولة بالنسبة لنا ، وليس لنا الا الإيمان بها ، فقد تجد عقيدة أصحابها مغلوبين بالحسابات الظاهرية المعلومة كالعدد والقوة والسلاح ، تنتصر وتنتشر على حساب عقيدة أصحابها غالبين بنفس تلك الحسابات.


----------



## makala

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أظن أن هذا هو المقصود. بل أظن أن المقصود هو الجماعات تقيس النصر والهزيمة بالقياسات المعلومة التي عددها، ولا يقيسون النصر والهزيمة بالعقيدة لأن هذا شيء يصعب قياسه. الكاتب يستثني هنا العقائد التي هدفها هو شيء آخر غير التسلح والاستقواء. أفهم من هذا الاستثناء أن الكاتب يقول أنه إذا كانت العقيدة تدعو إلى غير التسلح والاستقواء فإن الجماعة تقيس النصر والهزيمة بالعقيدة، وإذا كانت تدعو إلى التسلح والاستقواء، فإن الجماعة تقيس النصر والهزيمة بشيء آخر

لا أظن أن الكاتب يتحدث عن انتشار العقائد أو انتصارها، بل أظنه يتحدث عن انصار الجيوش وهزيمتها بغض النظر عن عقائد الناس وإيمانهم

المزيد من السياق يا ملكة قد يفيد


----------

